# Help! Stupid Bonding glue troubles!



## dakotadog (Feb 11, 2008)

help! my shep recently had the roller removed from his bonded ear and now the bond glue has caused a the hair to fall out...there's a big bald spot between his ear and skull. it's chapped, so I put antibiotic on it 3 times a day. How do I get the bond glue off? what can I use? there's still alot of glue on the inside hair of his ear and I don't want him losing that hair too....my poor baby!
help!


----------



## firenurseireland (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, you can put nail polish remover in the hair and it will loosen the glue, but will damage the hair. Maybe you should call a groomer and see if they can do anything, if not sometimes oilbased products will do the trick! If you decide to do this, put the oil right on the glue and leave in cover it and then heat it with a blow dryer. pick at it (the oil should have loosened it) then shampoo and conditioner with MOISTERIZING shampoo and conditioner!! Hope I helped some. Tell him to feel better. God that sounds really uncomfortabke!!! POOR THING!!


----------



## reiner (Jan 29, 2004)

You might try baby oil. I dont know exactly what type of glue you are having a problem with, tho. I have used baby oil to remove glue when my dobes ears were posted. Or alcohol. But, if its raw, this might sting..


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

I would leave it alone and let the glue wear off. If this is just a cosmetic issue (glue residue looks unsightly), and not causing him any problems, then I think leaving it alone is the the safest course of action. Solvents are just going to irritate it further. 

Glueing ears is messy business. Hair is lost, and they look like heck for a while after all the hardware comes off. But all will be well in a month. Hair grows back, glue will slough off.


----------



## dakotadog (Feb 11, 2008)

why is the skin "raw" looking? was this supposed to hapeen?? I feel terrible about it! Should I have done something that I didn't? How come the hair falls out??
the bond is in a white bottle that my breeder gave me (can't think of the name of it off-hand)


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

When you say raw, is the skin just pink and naked looking? or is the skin actually broken? is it oozing or weeping or show signs of any infection? (if yes to any of those things, then I'd stop putting anything on it at all and call the vet. 

Simply put, the glue pulls the hair off. It's not that different than pulling a band-aid off your arm--hair comes with it. 

Perhaps a call to your breeder might help--you can explain how it's going and ask him/her if this is normal and see what advice they have.


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

What is bond glue? The only glue I have ever used is from a surgical supply store. Ostemy glue like for the colostemy bag.


----------



## dakotadog (Feb 11, 2008)

I have not noticed weeping/oozing. However there is some crust died blood in some areas of the bald spot. I also noticed some odor.
I was using this solution called "flush" that is a blue liquid that we had leftover from the vet from last summer when our other dog had a cut. I wonder if it made it worse by drying it out? Lastnight, I used a warm washcloth to gently wipe at it and get the crusty's off. I think I'll just leave it alone and see how it looks over the weekend.


----------



## dakotadog (Feb 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: kutzro357What is bond glue? The only glue I have ever used is from a surgical supply store. Ostemy glue like for the colostemy bag.


I am calling it by the wrong name..sorry - .it's in a white bottle. My breeder gave it to me.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

Aleesha- Are you talking about Skin Bond? I have that and it came in a metal can w/a white label (it's ostomy glue). Did someone actually pull the roller out of his ear? If so, why? Right now I'm using Skin Bond and pipe insulation foam in Kodee's ear (if you can see it in my Avatar pic), and the glue adheres for about 2 weeks, then the foam comes out on it's own. I let the ear air out for a day and then re-glue (hopefully this last time will do the trick).

Anyway, I wouldn't pull the roller out of his ear. Just let it fall out naturally. I've been gluing Kodee's ear for about 6 weeks, and he has not lost any hair. Also, I'd leave your dog's raw skin alone and let it heal.

If for some reason you really have to remove the roller or glue from the ear, there is a product that is specifically for removing Skin Bond (thus, it's specifically made for use on human skin, also). I would think this would be much easier on your dog than pulling the stuff out.

Sometimes if there is some glue clumped up around Kodee's ear after his foam has been glued in, I use a metal comb and gently comb it out, but most of the time I just leave it alone. I figure it will all come out on it's own after we're done gluing his poor ear up.









Good luck!

P.S. Please don't use nail polish remover - ouch!


----------



## dakotadog (Feb 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KodeeGirlAleesha- Are you talking about Skin Bond? I have that and it came in a metal can w/a white label (it's ostomy glue). Did someone actually pull the roller out of his ear? If so, why? Right now I'm using Skin Bond and pipe insulation foam in Kodee's ear (if you can see it in my Avatar pic), and the glue adheres for about 2 weeks, then the foam comes out on it's own. I let the ear air out for a day and then re-glue (hopefully this last time will do the trick).
> 
> Anyway, I wouldn't pull the roller out of his ear. Just let it fall out naturally. I've been gluing Kodee's ear for about 6 weeks, and he has not lost any hair. Also, I'd leave your dog's raw skin alone and let it heal.
> 
> ...


----------

